

Thinking Utopian: How about a universal basic income - nairboon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/05/11/thinking-utopian-how-about-a-universal-basic-income/

======
zafka
I think this is a topic that deserves careful study. While this story
considers replacing social security and Medicare with a basic income, I think
the basic income should be in addition to Health care, and free education. It
seems obvious that we are moving in the direction of just about any material
object will be able to be manufactured for close to "free". At the same time
the percentage of the population required to run the process will be dropping
rapidly. While this sounds rather nice, when the music stops and production
costs drop to nothing, those who do not already own a chunk of capital will
have no means to obtain any. We as a society need to consider how we can best
handle this potential scenario.

